Ask HN: What's the gravest lack of professionalism you've witnessed at work? - Red_Tarsius
======
apolymath
Our project manager constantly complaining out loud about how our female
clients are "cunts" & "bitches" on a weekly basis, in our open office of 10+
designers & developers (two of which were female designers). Talk about
killing morale...

